# Joshua Tree trip -- lens and location suggestions?



## ahsanford (Jan 6, 2017)

I've got an impromptu trip to Joshua Tree coming up soon. 

I've been a number of times on quick drivethroughs, but with the recent rains and clouds overhead (!) I'm guessing this will be a very different set of visuals and I'll bring my landscape gear along. Unfortunately, this will again be a short stay -- we might have an afternoon plus perhaps golden hour and then we'd need to hit the road. We'll be there maybe 4-5 hours, tops.

I'll bring the normal landscape trappings, but I was wondering *what glass to use* (I run 16-200 (+2 T/C) on my 5D3) and *what locations you might recommend*. Hiking in to a sweet vista or going to a remote part of the park is likely not on the table for a host of reasons.

So, what spots might everyone recommend, and what end of 16-200 should I be looking to use?

Thx

- A


----------



## slclick (Jan 7, 2017)

I'd love to read others recommendations as well as I'm planning a trip there in spring.


----------



## deleteme (Jan 7, 2017)

For a short trip I recommend entering the Joshua Tree entrance (you will most likely be coming in from the west on 62).
From there the easy route is a loop down towards Hidden Valley. I recommend Barker Dam but it is a little walk but offers a lot of interest.
Continue south on the main road and then left to Jumbo Rocks. Lots to see before and after. The road then loops north back out to Utah Trail and highway 62.

Here is a useful map:https://www.nps.gov/jotr/planyourvisit/maps.htm

I use mostly wides there though tele has its place for some images. 200mm and a TC is more than enough.

Use Yelp to check out decent restaurants in Joshua Tree ( the town).


----------



## scottkinfw (Jan 7, 2017)

I would recommend that you get up close, and experiment with the wide angle for a good bit. If you haven't used it, you will likely be pleasantly surprised of the look it will give you.

Have a great trip, post your best.

Scott


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 7, 2017)

Normalnorm said:


> For a short trip I recommend entering the Joshua Tree entrance (you will most likely be coming in from the west on 62).
> From there the easy route is a loop down towards Hidden Valley. I recommend Barker Dam but it is a little walk but offers a lot of interest.
> Continue south on the main road and then left to Jumbo Rocks. Lots to see before and after. The road then loops north back out to Utah Trail and highway 62.
> 
> ...



Too kind! Appreciate the link.

I've done most if/not all of those spots from prior trips -- what you flagged is in the heart of the busy 'lots of pulloffs' area of the park, but with recent precipitation I think the dam will be a must-see this time. My friend is bringing his young child with us, so I'd imagine Keys View will be mandatory as well.

We will almost certainly take the West Entrance to loop through the heart of northern hub of the park, and then exiting out the North Entrance given our limited time. But for all who haven't been who might have a little more time, I find it a great experience to cross from one water table / one desert to another one and watch all the vegetation and landscape morph into something different. You can see the transition location on the map that Normalnorm posted.

- A


----------



## deleteme (Jan 7, 2017)

I agree about Barker Dam.
Just had a rain today and more is scheduled Monday.

In March the wildflowers will be excellent. 
I would also recommend the Anza Borrego Desert just west of the Salton Sea if the chance presents itself.

One of my most memorable trips was Death Valley in mid-March. Crazy with wildflowers and no visitors.

Of course there is a lot to see here from the south up to the Mojave on the way to Vegas. Been here 27 years and still not seen it all.

Enjoy your visit.


----------



## docsmith (Jan 8, 2017)

I was there in May. Otherworldly. 

I only had a couple of hours spread over two days as I was "working" in Palm Springs. But I very much recommend the three places that I targeted:
1) Hidden Valley (Great hike)
2) Arch Rock (~5 min hike, I'd love to try astro there, but didn't have time)
3) Cholla Cactus Garden (while the temptation will be to focus on the cactus, there are some good landscapes).

I would also recommend "A Falcon Guide: Best Easy Day Hikes: Joshua Tree National Park." 

Also, in case you haven't already seen it:

https://luminous-landscape.com/joshua-tree-national-park/


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks for everyone's great advice. Had a great day out at the park today.

Pics to follow.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 9, 2017)

Cholla Cactus Garden Trail 
5D3 + 24-70 f/4L IS


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 9, 2017)

Random finding in a field
5D3 + 70-200 f/2.8L IS II


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 9, 2017)

Hidden Valley Trail
5D3 + 16-35 f/4L IS


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 9, 2017)

Keys View
5D3 + 16-35 f/4L IS

The sky was classic 'midday JTree radioactive' in this one and I left the grads in the car, so some violent ACR slider work was employed. Please don't think poorly of the 16-35 f/4's sunstars given what horrible things I did to the file.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 9, 2017)

Nice shots.
Glad you had had a great visit!
-r


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 9, 2017)

Hidden Valley
5D3 + 16-35 f/4L IS

I'm terrible at scouting sunset locations, but some professionals walked right into the middle of my shot on what appeared to be a wedding shoot. (They were super polite and skedaddled as I was well set-up on the tripod at this point, but I took their endorsement of the location as a scouting win for me -- mental fist bump!)


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 9, 2017)

All in all, a great trip, but as my friend brought his little one it was less about the camera and much more about exploring, hiking, climbing, etc. But, as always, JTree never disappoints. It's another planet.

- A


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks to all for the information provided in this thread. Was there last time 25 years ago ... maybe I'll get another opportunity some day.

Great images, Ahsanford!

You also added a new word to my [non native] English vocabulary ... "skedaddled" ... had to look it up.


----------

